# Good deal in Tennessee.



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't know how to post a link but if you google 8251 Old Stage Road, Selmer TN. you will find a nice homesteading set up for 37,9000.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice looking place and a good price. Here's the Link

ETA: To post a link, copy the link, then mouseover the word or words you want to be the link, then click on the earth image above. Paste the copied link in the box and click OK


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Not too far from me. I wonder what is lurking there that the price is so low?


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

Tango said:


> Not too far from me. I wonder what is lurking there that the price is so low?


It looks like a dream come true for me. You are right, I wonder what is in the near future for that area. It's just beautiful and I would be in heaven if I lived there.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, that is a great price.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Selmer is a nice mid-sized town in McNairy county - the county of Sheriff Buford Pusser and the Walking Tall legend. It has a huge intersection that doesn't make sense now  but may in the future. Hwy 64 goes straight west to Memphis and east to Savannah and Hwy 45 goes north to Jackson where there are lots of jobs -for this area anyway. The houses on the hwy are stately with spacious old southern style lawns. Selmer is more centralized for a mid-sized TN town than others with those highways crossing it like that. I'd love for a fellow ht'er to buy that up but it seems like 1/2 of what it should be offered at and so I wonder what could be going on there.Then again it could be the house just needs a lot of updating and the value is primarily in the land. So study up ya'll I can help move you in


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

what kind of property taxes in Tennessee?
And I'm pretty sure there are no state income taxes there, right?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Low property taxes and no state income taxes but there is a food tax. So if you eat you'll pay more tax than if you don't


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Here is the link to the property on the REMAX site.

http://www.remax.com/realestatehomesforsale/8251-old-stage-road-selmer-tn-38375-id206862925.htmlLINK


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

There must be something wrong with this property. No way it is for sale for $37.9k if there isn't anything wrong. Whoever buys this needs to make sure the deed is good. And check with the local folks on plans, there could be a landfill being planned or something equally disturbing. It comes with a bit over 6 acres by the way. If you go to the REMAX site, link in post just above, there are quite a few photos. I'll stick in a couple of them in this message. Maybe the 37 is a typo? :shrug:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

It is an almost 30 year old mobile home, so that may be why the price is so low? It will depend on the care and maintenance of the mobile and what might need to be redone.

Beautiful property though!

~ST


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I'v seen as good or better for near that price even some better. If the guy hasn't sold I know where there is a house and five acres with a big barn for $37,000 cash . Fellow wont fool with inspections or waiting . Says look and if you want it he will hand over the deed for cash only . :clap:

When we bought this house and six acres I had six days to pay or the deal was off. Talking about a fast title search but we pulled it off. Here you snooze you loose :smack


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

Probably nothing wrong with it. That is about a normal price for this area.


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

It's been SOLD.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Those kind of sales happen a lot in rural Tennessee. We bought our house on 20 acres last year for the price of the land during a foreclosure. We have spent a good bit updating everything but when we are all done we will have less that $60K total into the 1500 sf house.


----------

